# Programs that render midi compositions?



## Sophocles (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi there,

I have some compositions in the form of midi files. I would like to have a "preview" of what they would sound like with real instruments, without actually having an expensive orchestra playing them. Are there any software programs (price is not an issue) that can take a midi file as input and apply real-sounding instruments to the different tracks and then produce a more or less "listenable" music file? Please note that I *do not want a plugin or a DAW enhancement* - I want this to be as simple as possible, preferably a stand-alone program.

Here is what my research has yielded so far:

 *Garritan Personal Orchestra*: the sound is good, but no indication of whether it can work with midi files. Nothing on whether it can be integrated into the new *Sibelius* - if that were true it would be a good start,
 *Miroslav Philharmonik*: there is a stand-alone version that I downloaded, but it is immensely complex and there is no indication as to whether it can open midi files,
 various other programs offer this functionality with midi instrument input (such as a synthesizer), but I am looking for *midi file* input of already composed and arranged pieces.

What are my best options? Does anyone have experience with such programs?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I, personally, use a notation program called Noteworthy Composer. It's not Sibelius or Finale, nor does it pretend to be, rather it is a basic bare bones software that allows MID importing and scoring along with playback. 

Noteworthy is not expensive either ... about $49 (USD) for digital copy, and additional $10 for the CD (advisable).


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sophocles said:


> . . . Please note that I *do not want a plugin or a DAW enhancement* -


But why not? This sounds like the easiest way to do what you are trying to do.


----------

